# What's the best incubator ?



## Anyfoot (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi everyone.

I'm going to buy an incubator. I don't have and may not have any eggs for some time. But i thought it best to buy one well in advance and be familiar with how it works and do some dry runs to see how temps and humidity holds up. Surely its wrong to wait till the day you have eggs, and then panic. 
So I will have redfoots and hingbacks torts. 

What am I looking for in a good incubator. Was thinking of something around £100/$150. Is this too cheap for a good incubator. 

Thanks

Craig


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi Craig:

I don't know what brands are available in the UK, but I'm totally happy with my reptibator:

http://www.zoomed.com/db/products/EntryDetail.php?EntryID=315&DatabaseID=2&SearchID=1

I also have and use Little Giant Still Air Bird Brooders:

http://stage.incubatorwarehouse.com/little-giant-incubation-beyond-2-combo-kit.html

The little giant only costs about $45 american if you don't buy all the bells and whistles.


----------



## Anyfoot (Jan 18, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Craig:
> 
> I don't know what brands are available in the UK, but I'm totally happy with my reptibator:
> 
> ...



Thank you. Reptibator it is. About £150 over here.

Can different species be incubated at the same time assuming the temps required are the same. ?

Thanks


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Jan 18, 2015)

I would purchase a used scientific incubator on eBay or some other source if you can. All of mine hold an exact temperature and humidity all year round.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 18, 2015)

I don't know what others will say, but I use the same incubator for all my species. Right now I have Yellowfoot and leopard in the same incubator. In the past I have had leopard, box turtles and Manouria in there at the same time.


----------



## keepergale (Jan 18, 2015)

Since you don't need it immediately you have time to build your own.


----------



## Anyfoot (Jan 18, 2015)

keepergale said:


> Since you don't need it immediately you have time to build your own.


Have you made your own, I started to make one then thought its not worth the risk of something going wrong.
If you have made one have you any photos please

Cheers


----------



## Anyfoot (Jan 18, 2015)

Arizona Sulcata said:


> I would purchase a used scientific incubator on eBay or some other source if you can. All of mine hold an exact temperature and humidity all year round.


I would expect them to hold temp and humidity at the bottom of the north sea for that price. lol Only kidding, I can't find one for less than £1000/$1500. Am I looking at the right thing.


----------



## keepergale (Jan 18, 2015)

I have made several over the years.
I don't have one now as my tortoises are years from breeding age.
Depending on the size you desire pick up a used mini freezer, ice chest, or cold drink dispenser. Your heat source can be a light bulb, heat tape or what ever. I don't recommend this but I used a aquarium heater in a pitcher of water to hatch desert tortoise before. A computer fan is nice to circulate the air but not absolutely needed. Pick a good thermostat as that is probably the most important element of your incubator.


----------



## keepergale (Jan 18, 2015)

Proportional type thermostats are better than simple on off thermostats. They are by far the most expensive element of a incubator. Around a $100 for a good one.


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Jan 18, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> I would expect them to hold temp and humidity at the bottom of the north sea for that price. lol Only kidding, I can't find one for less than £1000/$1500. Am I looking at the right thing.



I've purchased them used for $150 but that's as low as I've seen. Theres something else you can do that is cheap an works excellent. Go to incubatorwarehouse.com and they have these all in one thermostat heater things. With them you can turn basically anything into an incubator like an ice chest, old fridge, lunch box, anything. I think they are $50 and I've used then with great success.


----------

